# ***OFFICIAL*** Gray Maynard vs. Nate Diaz Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Gray "The Bully" Maynard facing Nate Diaz in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I really want to pull the trigger on Maynard, but I'm afraid Diaz will pull some sick submission out of thin air.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Maynard will win a decision but I hope Diaz pulls off a sub.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is Maynard's time to shine, I hope he has improved his submission defense and doesn't get caught in a triangle. 

Gray by Decision. 

Hope he gets a title shot if he beats Diaz.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I know I'll be in the minority on this one, but WAR DIAZ!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Lets go Maynard! Show everybody that you deserve the title shot!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

towwffc said:


> Lets go Maynard! Show everybody that you deserve the title shot!


I am pulling for Diaz. :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I didn't bet on this one, but I should've thrown down on Maynard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully Maynard doesn't land one of those big right hands...:confused05:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I really hope Maynard wins this fight with an exciting stoppage. 

Then he gets his title shot and loses like everybody else at LW.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nate needs to move down in weight, f*** he looks like a bantamweight in there with Maynard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope Nate doesn't get into a slugfest because Maynard has some power in that right hand. He is ducking into things it seems as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maynard`s striking may not be great but he is damned and determined to try and get that knock out.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

gray gets round 1 in my book


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nate needs to move down in weight, f*** he looks like a bantamweight in there with Maynard.


He needs to move up. Diaz is so skinny because he is tall so he can't pack on as much muscle to make LW.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lol @ how Nate waves Maynard in, but keeps him away by pawing at him by pawing with his right/long reach.

I hate that dude & his mouth.

Decent fight thus far. I'd like to see it hit the ground, too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I promise if Maynard lays Diaz out when he sticks his hand out and asks for it I will never say a negative word about Gray again, ever.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

The Diaz brothers are fighters you just love to hate, this fight is proof.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diaz is in slow motion, he isn't throwing with much speed at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He needs to move up. Diaz is so skinny because he is tall so he can't pack on as much muscle to make LW.


He is closer in height to Maynard than he is to Cory Hill and he is as skinny if not skinnier than Hill, Diaz could pack on a good bit of muscle and still make weight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

great second round for gray wish he would throw a big leg kick when nate throws his hands up like that.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Ugh this fight is looking a little sloppy to me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone think Maynard should fight BJ right now?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

That was the sloppiest boxing match I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, this was a boring fight.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Man Maynard looked like crap. :/ Why didn't he at least score a takedown at the end of the rounds? :/


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn. That went nowhere.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Sloppy striking on both sides.




And people wanna throw Maynard in against B.J ....... please:sarcastic12:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Havent seen the result yet

but nate should win by UD, which im surprised


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Can big mouth get cut now? Nate Diaz isn`t even a gatekeeper.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

******* bullshit


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Does anyone think Maynard should fight BJ right now?


Hell no. He'd get tooled so bad it wouldn't be funny. His striking was predictable, stiff, and sloppy, BJ would take him out in the 1st round, guaranteed.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

BJ vs. Maynard? I'm not looking forward to that one!


----------



## wakeboy (Sep 14, 2009)

i thought diaz won... looked like he landed waaaaay more shots


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Total bs. Maynard did nothing the whole damn fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> BJ vs. Maynard? I'm not looking forward to that one!


I think Edgar would beat Maynard standing up right now if they were to fight again.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice. Eat it, Diaz.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

I think Maynard did more damage. Diaz has no power.

BJ would destroy Maynard.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bullshit call, diaz won that fight hands down.

the only round you could conceivably give to maynard is the 2nd

granted i got a lot of points in the fantasy fight league cause maynard is on my team, but still a bullshit call


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

God, I wish someone would brutally KO the Diaz brothers when they fcking put their hands up. Anyways, I thought it was pretty close; gave round 2 to Maynard and round 3 to Diaz but round 1 was close. Gray definitely landed more power punches but Diaz landed more.

Should have been a draw because that fight was bad, hate watching sub-par strikers try to strike.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Blitzz said:


> Total bs. Maynard did nothing the whole damn fight.


Yeah, because Diaz did a lot more!:sarcastic12: C'mon, This was Serra vs. Lytle all over again! Both fighters performances were so crappy I don't think the end results even mattered!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

randy needs to give him a dirty boxing tune up. Had he done that he would have destroyed nate. 

should have put him up against the cage and used the dirty boxing clinch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz was saying he wanted Tyson Griffen next and I just pray he gets him so he can get his head knocked in.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

I missed after Efrain got tapped out. what happened in this fight?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Round 1:

Diaz confuses and frustrates Maynard with his range; D can pitty patt away with soft, meaningless punches and kicks all day long from outside Maynard's striking distance. 

Round 2:
A better round for Maynard. He lands significant power shots, primarily inside the pocket where D's reach advantage is negated. (I really thought Maynard, now having figured out how to score, would continue past D's weak offense, get inside and dirty box his way to victory, or even score a knockout. 

However, D seems to get inside Maynard's head with his taunting.

Round 3:
More of Rd. 1 where D pursues but remains outside of Maynard's range. Even though Maynard was successful landing power punches, he seems confused and inept again, as if Rd. 2 suddenly became a distant memory.

Winner: 29/28 Diaz.

Official scorecard: b.s.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright the fight was disappointing but I think Nate Diaz is an awkward fighter and it's very hard to really look good against him unless you're ragdolling him because he is so scrawny like Joe Stevenson did. So yeah Gray didn't look good but either did Guida in his victory. Remember styles make fights. So even though I think Gray would certainly lose to BJ Penn, that would be a completely different fight than this one. I also think Gray would have more of a chance than Edgar would based on size. He has already handled Edgar for three rounds and the striking was about even.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Round 1:
> 
> Diaz confuses and frustrates Maynard with his range; D can pitty patt away with soft, meaningless punches and kicks all day long from outside Maynard's striking distance.
> 
> ...


This^^^^^



A great reality check for anyone who thought that Maynard had any business being in the same cage with Penn. While I think it was a close fight and could have gone either way, Diaz busted him up. 

Imagine what Penn does... :fight02:


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

elardo said:


>


Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought I would be the only one you could have easily given that fight to Diaz and i do think he won it.Maynard does not deserve BJ right now that fight would be a massacre.But I think Maynard is also one of the most boring fighters in the UFC


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even know what to say about this fight...

I'm just going to say that I enjoyed the Hell out of the other fights!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If you watched this fight without the biased commentary, Diaz would have out pointed Maynard. Gray landed one solid shot per 10 of diaz's pitter patter shots. Both fighters looked bad though. Bj Benn will literally **** Maynard, I think Diaz would have put up a way better fight vs Penn, damn shame.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

box said:


> If you watched this fight without the biased commentary, Diaz would have out pointed Maynard. Gray landed one solid shot per 10 of diaz's pitter patter shots. Both fighters looked bad though. Bj Benn will literally **** Maynard, I think Diaz would have put up a way better fight vs Penn, damn shame.


Maybe, but I doubt Diaz would have received a title shot for winning this fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think this fight should have been a draw. I'm tired of seeing fights that are clearly even being awarded to one guy simply because they have to.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Diaz got robbed as all hell. First round, Gray did next to nothing to him while getting outpointed because he doesn't remember how to close the distance. Second round I gave to Gray. Third round, Diaz was winning all but like the last 30 seconds of it. One judge scores it 30-27 maynard? You're ******* kidding me right? My grandma could judge fights better than that. I dislike Diaz a lot, too, but no way did Maynard win that fight. 29-28 Diaz and solidly at that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Maybe, but I doubt Diaz would have received a title shot for winning this fight.


I agree. I think that this fight did a lot more for Maynard than it would have for Diaz. I don't think that Diaz will get a title shot until he puts together a string of wins with top LW fighters. Maynard has already beaten Edgar, Clementi Huerta, Jim Miller and now Diaz. It definitely just adds to Maynard's list of victories. In my mind he is next in line for the title.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Diaz was saying he wanted Tyson Griffen next and I just pray he gets him so he can get his head knocked in.


Tysons arms are way to short to stand with Nate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Tysons arms are way to short to stand with Nate.


Sherk got the best of Tyson standing up as well. Just throwing that in there.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Diaz deserved the decision. I think he won 29-28. 

In the first round, it was close but I think Diaz cut him and landed more shots. 2nd round was undoubtedly Maynards but in the third, Diaz dominated.

I say rematch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am surprised Maynard didn't think takedown at all. I mean I know that Diaz subbed him on TUF, but Guida and Stevenson wrestled with Diaz and managed to get the win, I wonder why Maynard didn't. Is he that confident that Diaz would sub him? Or did he just want to KO Diaz that bad?


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Round 1:
> 
> Diaz confuses and frustrates Maynard with his range; D can pitty patt away with soft, meaningless punches and kicks all day long from outside Maynard's striking distance.
> 
> ...


/facepalm


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I think this fight should have been a draw. I'm tired of seeing fights that are clearly even being awarded to one guy simply because they have to.


Me too. There are so many fights that are clearly draws! What's so wrong with calling a draw? I personally wouldn't find it to be a bad thing at all. I mean, if a fight ends and you have to think about who you felt won, it was a draw.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

I honestly thought that, that was some of the most biased coverage of a fight I have ever seen. So biased in fact, that by halfway through the third round, I was absolutely certain that Maynard was going to wrongly get the decision. IMO Nate clearly won the first and third rounds, with the second just going Maynard's way. However, all through the fight every little bit of success that Maynard had was highlighted again and again by Rogan and Goldie(with footage) whilst Diaz's were largely ignored (especially in the third). :sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Godzuki said:


> I honestly thought that, that was some of the most biased coverage of a fight I have ever seen. So biased in fact, that by halfway through the third round, I was absolutely certain that Maynard was going to wrongly get the decision. IMO Nate clearly won the first and third rounds, with the second just going Maynard's way. However, all through the fight every little bit of success that Maynard had was highlighted again and again by Rogan and Goldie(with footage) whilst Diaz's were largely ignored (especially in the third). :sarcastic12:


Yeah, the commentary was pretty brutal. Especially when Diaz landed at least twice as many strikes as Maynard.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Both fighters lost. 

Maynard did the only damage, hurting Diaz a couple of times. But Diaz landed way more. But we have to remember that Diaz hits like an 8 year old girl. This fight proves that neither are relevant threats in the LW division.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Haven't seen this fight yet. Sounds pretty underwhelming.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Haven't seen this fight yet. Sounds pretty underwhelming.


It was the worst fight on the card in my opinion. The rest of the card was pretty good though!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Both fighters lost.
> 
> Maynard did the only damage, hurting Diaz a couple of times. But Diaz landed way more. But we have to remember that Diaz hits like an 8 year old girl. This fight proves that neither are relevant threats in the LW division.


I wouldn't quite say that Diaz hits like a little girl...


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Both fighters lost.
> 
> *Maynard did the only damage*, hurting Diaz a couple of times. But Diaz landed way more. But we have to remember that Diaz hits like an 8 year old girl. This fight proves that neither are relevant threats in the LW division.


WTF? Did you see Maynard's face after the fight? (go and check it out in the post fight interview on UFC.com) even if you discount the cut he received in the first round, his face is still a mess (two more cuts and multiple bruises). :confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, the commentary *was* terribly biased. Nate cuts Maynard with a jab in the first, only for Joe to proclaim, 'A pre-existing cut must have opened up on Gray'. Because it couldn't possibly have been Nate's doing. They would pay Diaz minor compliments here and there, but it was entirely clear who the two were rooting for. Especially when Diaz quite clearly takes the third round, yet Joe states, 'Gray is stealing this round' because Maynard just so happens to mount some offense in the last 30 seconds. I actually thought it was a very close fight, and I've no problem with Gray taking the decision, as it could have gone either way, but the commentary was ridiculous.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Godzuki said:


> WTF? Did you see Maynard's face after the fight? (go and check it out in the post fight interview on UFC.com) even if you discount the cut he received in the first round, his face is still a mess (two more cuts and multiple bruises). :confused02:


Add to the fact that Gray got rocked (I believe it was in the third).


I'm also wondering why the hell Nate didn't throw many headkicks. He threw two I remember in the third, but in the first round when he had standing wrist control on Gray he should've launched one as it would've landed flush easily due to his hieght and the fact that he was holding Gray's hand down.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I wouldn't quite say that Diaz hits like a little girl...


Stupid Middleeasy.com changed the picture link... now I just look stupid.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

When one judge scored it 30-27 for Maynard, and I had it 30-27 for Diaz, I just knew it was going to be another horrible decision. This system NEEDS to go. Some say that the system they had in PRIDE was )potentially) biased and random, but I really don't remember such a bad decision in PRIDE at all.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> When one judge scored it 30-27 for Maynard, and I had it 30-27 for Diaz, I just knew it was going to be another horrible decision. This system NEEDS to go. Some say that the system they had in PRIDE was )potentially) biased and random, but I really don't remember such a bad decision in PRIDE at all.


how in the hell could you have it 30 27 diaz i can see 29 28 diaz although i disagree but 30 27 thats crazy. 

he kicked diaz ass in the second round.

I had it 29 28 mannered


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Shoegazer said:


> This^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he could be the one to beat penn but he needs allot more practice. IDK who thinks he is ready now. 

he seems strong enough to mussel BJ around and if randy can teach him how to use the dirty boxing clinch that would negate bj's jab. He can do it but wont be able to do it for a while.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> how in the hell could you have it 30 27 diaz i can see 29 28 diaz although i disagree but 30 27 thats crazy.
> 
> he kicked diaz ass in the second round.
> 
> I had it 29 28 mannered


Watch round 2 again. Nate is landing A LOT more than Nate and cleaner. At least double the amount. If anything I would score round 3 for Gray, but it was still a fairly equal round. It really depends on how you score slightly harder shots against jabs.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Add to the fact that Gray got rocked (I believe it was in the third).
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering why the hell Nate didn't throw many headkicks. He threw two I remember in the third, but in the first round when he had standing wrist control on Gray he should've launched one as it would've landed flush easily due to his hieght and the fact that he was holding Gray's hand down.


I think Nate was over concerned about being taken down (he said as much after the fight) and possibly outwrestled to a decision. Neither fighter wanted much to do with the ground, which is crazy, though probably more understandable on Grey's part (having been caught by Nate before). However, both fighters were too negative in their approach to the fight, both rejecting their respective strengths (Gray's Wrestling and Nate's BJJ). Nate's only real chance of finishing the fight, was with a submission or maybe the outside chance of a headkick. So he should definitely have thrown more kicks. At best he lands them and at worst he gets taken down, where he has his best chance of finishing the fight. :dunno:


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

Godzuki said:


> I think Nate was over concerned about being taken down (he said as much after the fight) and possibly outwrestled to a decision. Neither fighter wanted much to do with the ground, which is crazy, though probably more understandable on Grey's part (having been caught by Nate before). However, both fighters were too negative in their approach to the fight, both rejecting their respective strengths (Gray's Wrestling and Nate's BJJ). Nate's only real chance of finishing the fight, was with a submission or maybe the outside chance of a headkick. So he should definitely have thrown more kicks. At best he lands them and at worst he gets taken down, where he has his best chance of finishing the fight. :dunno:


Interesting thought!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Stupid Middleeasy.com changed the picture link... now I just look stupid.


HAHA I noticed that as well. I was asking myself why you changed it to Nick Diaz. I was like man Nick has nothing to do with Nate hitting hard haha!


----------

